
What YouTube could teach Facebook about conspiracies - john58
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/24/17605524/youtube-facebook-conspiracy-theories-context-information-cues
======
qbrass
YouTube's plan is going to backfire once church groups start campaigning for
representation of the truth on videos discussing abortion or evolution or
other religions.

